
Show HN: Convenient web rss-reader - mike--
https://github.com/truerss/truerss
======
akkartik
I guess I'm back in the market for a feedreader because #$%# Firefox keeps
breaking[1][2] my ( _awesome_ ) feedreader extension[3]. First they moved me
off regular Firefox to Nightly because my (entirely private, self-developed)
extension is unsigned. Now it's stopped working even on Nightly. And part of
me is like why bother fixing it because they're just going to move the
goalposts again like they did going from XUL to Jetpack to cfx to jpm...
Already I hear they're moving to something called WebExtensions, which of
course won't work for all possible situations so we might still have to stick
with the old SDK, but the old SDK is deprecated... I get tired just thinking
about it.

Ack, how did this turn into a rant? Tl;dr - I get cranky when I haven't been
able to get to my feeds for a few days.

[1]
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1196537](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1196537)

[2]
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1256212](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1256212)

[3] [http://imgur.com/a/kT3NN](http://imgur.com/a/kT3NN)

~~~
reitanqild
Mozilla being busy about taking away the rest of the reasons why we have used
FF. :-/

It was never about privacy in my case, it was about a better browser for work,
reading and research.

------
mey
After google reader shutdown I switched to
[http://www.newsblur.com/](http://www.newsblur.com/) as my reader, I recommend
and pay for it.

~~~
qznc
Newsblur does not fit my style of feed consumption, but Inoreader does:
[https://www.inoreader.com](https://www.inoreader.com)

It took a few years for the world of feed readers, but at least for me I'm as
comfortable as with Google Reader now.

~~~
lormayna
+1 for Inoreader. I tried to use also the API for a small personal machine
learning project

------
webwanderings
Digg Reader has been amazingly doing its job well. Have tried all kinds of RSS
reader since the great demise of GR. Am very satisfied with Digg, irrespective
of its past notoriety.

~~~
frankacter
Another enthusiastic vote for Digg Reader.

------
dsr_
The web-UI looks nice from a static shot, but I don't see anything interesting
enough to make me switch over from Tiny Tiny RSS ([https://tt-
rss.org/gitlab/fox/tt-rss/wikis/home](https://tt-rss.org/gitlab/fox/tt-
rss/wikis/home)) which has been working very well for years now.

------
wanda
I recommend: [https://www.goread.io/](https://www.goread.io/)

Very similar; made with Go.

~~~
kasbah
I have been using goread.io pretty much since it launched. There is a really
annoying bug though that affects me every time I read my feeds. All my posts
get marked as read at once when I resize the window in a certain way.

I had a go at fixing it myself but it seems I couldn't (my PR did get merged
but the problem persists) and no one else seems to be trying to fix it so I am
thinking of finding an alternative.

The truerss demo doesn't seem to work at all for me though. The page shows up
but when I click on a post it doesn't show anything.

------
brotherjerky
Thanks for releasing this!

Anyone know if there is a Docker container for this app? I've found Docker to
be a great tool for trying server apps out without littering my system with
extra installations.

~~~
nacs
The executable is just a single .jar file so not sure Docker would be very
useful here.

------
amerkhalid
I tried many RSS readers after Google Reader, but eventually settled on self-
hosted JS Reader based on [http://www.jdev.it/a-very-simple-rss-reader-with-
angularjs-a...](http://www.jdev.it/a-very-simple-rss-reader-with-angularjs-
and-google-feed-api)

It doesn't keep track of what posts you have read and there is no privacy if
someone finds your url for the reader, but it is portable and doesn't require
anything but a browser.

------
davefp
Obligatory plug for Stringer, my personal reader of choice:
[https://github.com/swanson/stringer](https://github.com/swanson/stringer)

------
Chirael
I've had a good experience with Commafeed
[https://www.commafeed.com/](https://www.commafeed.com/)

------
gkya
I use Elfeed on Emacs, which is just beautiful. It also provides a web
interface, but I didn't use it yet.

------
sam_lowry_
I use Drupal with the built-in aggregator module for the same purpose.

------
JD557
The demo seems to be down at the moment.

Could you post some screenshots?

~~~
mike--
already working, [http://demo.truerss.net/show/stackoverflow-scala/Which-
scala...](http://demo.truerss.net/show/stackoverflow-scala/Which-scala-book-
tutorial-covered-the-new-features-and-changes-after-scala-2-8)

some rss feeds are broken, I will remove them

------
dvh
Real men write their own rss readers!

~~~
saturn_vk
That's what I did some time ago:

[https://github.com/urandom/readeef](https://github.com/urandom/readeef)

